# Thoughts about selling your makeup.



## Mizzvaine (Jul 8, 2010)

I have too much than what i need.. but I have this attachment to my makeup collection that I don't  ever want to sell it. I keep on telling myself that I will eventually sell them since I need money (Im hecka broke). But it's soo hard. 

Am i the only one feeling this way?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 8, 2010)

I feel ya!

I've been thinking about selling off my pigments... dump out half for myself to keep, sell off the rest in the OJ's.  I know this could bring me some much needed money in, and I NEVER use my pigments (most of mine are brand new).  But I have this attachment to them...

I have no idea why it's hard...


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

I definately had the same attachment...I still do to my rares and hard-to-finds, but I realize that its all JUST make-up. If something, God forbid, happened to my house and I lost everything, it would suck, but life would go on. Atleast in this case, I'm getting money out of it and I know everything is going to a new home where it will be appreciated by another make-up junkie like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You put so much work into building your collection and you know how hard it was to get specific items....so I think thats what bothers people the most. The effort and love that went into it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't sell my makeup... you'd think every acquisition was a lost secret treasure I dug up myself. But, if you have stuff that is just getting no use... then I can convince myself to let it go so that someone else can give it the love it deserves. I usually end up giving it to a friend who doesn't use MAC yet in the hopes to convert them into future shopping buddies.


----------



## Kragey (Jul 9, 2010)

I really can't sell mine, it just feels odd. But I will gladly swap it for something else, and I go through my collection regularly and give things to friends. My two old college roommates are oh so used to me, every few months or so, dropping a few cosmetics on the lunch table and letting them take turns picking things.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

i have sold things or given things away before if it is an item that i just don'tuse or like that much. but certain things i would never part with! like the hello kitty couture compact! it's just so pretty to look at!


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

I have some sort of attachment to my items. Not just makeup in general, but everything! I just don't want to get rid of it or sell it no matter how little space I have or how broke I am.

I've made a few rules for myself, If I buy a nail polish I have to get rid of a nail polish. I recently counted and I had over 80 bottles!! If a makeup item goes unused for 6 months or longer (not counting mascaras and other things with short shelf lives) I should have no problems parting with it. So I get rid of them as soon as I can.


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm finding it really hard to part from my stash..even though i've got so much and half of it haven't been touched in months.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

I try to think of it as giving it to someone who will use it and love it more than me

and

making room for new stuff I will like better and use more so I need the space for the new stuff


----------



## Jonniecakes (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in first year college for nursing and makeup has been a hobby of mine since I could walk.  I'm looking into buy a full kit if any one could point me into a good direction I would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 30, 2010)

Only certain items I will keep.  Other items I will swap for items I'd much rather have/use.


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

The sad thing is that makeup expires


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't see myself as ever selling my makeup unless for some odd reason I end up ill and have unused goodies that can be safely passed on to others, like LE products, or can't return a super odd colour that is far too dark on my skin and will never get used. I've spent the majority of my makeup years with minimal makeup, usually owning just 1 blush and 1 foundation and a small handful of lipsticks, eyeshadows and gloss.  What bothered me the most was when an item or line is dropped and I was dependent on that particular item completely, so now I would have to go out and find something new I like or matches my skin well.  Now my MU collection has exploded, but I mix it up and use everything and it is giving me the opportunity to see what brands and colours I like or love and what ones I won't ever replace.  I love having 30+ different shades of blush at my disposal for a change and being able to "make up" any look I could possibly imagine from gentle pinks, playful peaches, bronzed glows to nudes and Gothic looks!  When it expires I will replace it with new things I want. But in the meantime, I plan to have a lot of fun!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have never in my life sold any of my mu.. I always sanitize and gift away to my niece, relatives or good friends -- no money exchange, no emotional consequences for me if they don't like how it looks on them etc. -- in other words, don't look a gift horse in the teeth.. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I have never in my life sold any of my mu.. I always sanitize and gift away to my niece, relatives or good friends -- no money exchange, no emotional consequences for me if they don't like how it looks on them etc. -- in other words, don't look a gift horse in the teeth.. lol


  	oh yeah i always sanitize it before i give it away  plus if i buy used make up i always sanitize it myself before i use it - just in case!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a terrible hoarder...I keep stuff I know I'm never going to use again - though every so often I have a purge and get rid of loads of stuff - the MU is very rarely part of that though! I really should, I've got loads of pigments I never use....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 14, 2011)

So how do you go about sanitizing makeup?  Curious minds need to know!  I would like to do that with just my own makeup after a cold or something. Not a bad idea, but I have no idea where to start.  Is there a product I can buy or something?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I'm a terrible hoarder...I keep stuff I know I'm never going to use again - though every so often I have a purge and get rid of loads of stuff - the MU is very rarely part of that though! I really should, I've got loads of pigments I never use....



 	well you know who to contact about the pigments right!?!


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i've considered selling some of my lipsticks since i have so many (over 30) and know that i'll probably never use them all... but i've never had a real reason to.  eyeshadows and pigments though aren't going anywhere, ever.  i love the variety too much!


----------



## arvika (Dec 17, 2011)

I have some things that I would like to keep (hoard) if I wasn't so hard up for money...but I realize...I have SO much stuff in my collection already and I keep adding more 

  	It only makes sense to sell the things I don't use as often as other things! Once you start making money, you'll feel a lot better!


----------

